# Employment services for bridging A visa



## sarah elizabeth (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My husband is currently on a bridging A visa with full work rights.

As far as we have found, he’s not entitled to any Centrelink benefits/help with job search.

Are there any organisations that help new migrants with these sorts of visas find work?

Thank you in advance for any help,

Sarah.


----------

